# in response to garys post about surf reports!



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

ive been here awhile, ive been a pier rat for awhile, I consider myself a half decent fishermen, I fish the pier and surf 3 to 4 days a week sometimes more, I don't know the reasons, except shallow water and to many sharks, the other factors im not sure, this is the worst fishing inshore I have ever seen! all the hours ive put in and not even caught a single fish worth taking a picture of or bragging about this year! its plain awful, and no its not everywhere my buddys with boats are having the best year they can recall! our beaches are dying, sharks are a tourist attraction, the end of surfside pier is as shallow as a kiddy pool on low tide, and im down right loosing all hope for grand strand fishing all together, will I quit?...no! do I have hope of it getting better?...no! am I discouraged?...extremely! oh well it is what It is! I wont give up, but it all seems like a waste of time these days!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't really do any surf fishing. I'm either on springmaid, in lichfield/pawleys on the banks or in murrells inlet by boat. It's been pretty decent everywhere I have gone. Had a good couple hours on springmaid with RJ and we probably pulled up 50+ blues and 8+ spanish with gotcha's. Next day caught absolutely nothing. Have had pretty good luck catching borderline keeper flounder in the inlet and around lichfield so far.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Done good on boats, but the pier and surf game has been slow since the storm for me.
Black drum and speckled trout are picking up at Springmaid.
People are catching fish on the piers off and on past week or so.

Water is too hot for most fish, shouldn't be long before the tarpon and jacks start showing up thick.


----------



## Danny Jorgensen (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I hope things pick up by Saturday. I will be on Springmaid to try and catch a fishy or two.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, cutbait. As much as I've read since I joined this forum about the success you have had over the years, it's really nice to have a pro have a similar observation to mine. I only fish there once a year on vacation for a week but have had no luck the past two years in October. I am an avid fisherman and I have been trying to learn everything I can about surf fishing. You can imagine my disappointment when that's the only time I get to fish the surf. Just trying to figure out how to catch something. I consider myself also a half decent fisherman even though it is mainly for trout in the TVA tailwaters but I do try to learn and if anybody can give me any tips, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Its really important to learn how to read the surf but I fish mb 2 to 3 times a week so I've just kinda learned what to look for September has been my best month lots of bait swimming I always bring my big cast net my dad gave me a small jon boat so im gonna try the inlet on the weekends good luck 
Maybe I'll see you down there 
Daniel


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the starving fisherman's surf club. Ready to start fishing again after a two year break for the very reason you talk about. I am lucky to live very close to the beach so it is more like a getaway thing for me. This time I am going to keep it simple (for awhile) and use my smaller setup and fish very close to the shore. No bites..move either up or down the beach. I would think once I find a spot where I am catching some small fish I will make a note of it. Where there are small fish there will be big fish. ( I hope )


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

While simple, that is a really good thought. I think so many times people lug all their gear out to the beach, pick a spot and for better or worse that's where they fish. You see the same thing on pier. I've been guilty of it myself. Sometimes we take "soaking bait" too literally.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

arich_5 said:


> While simple, that is a really good thought. I think so many times people lug all their gear out to the beach, pick a spot and for better or worse that's where they fish. You see the same thing on pier. I've been guilty of it myself. Sometimes we take "soaking bait" too literally.


You have much greater latitude with the beach, so very few excuses for not studying the beach and going to the fish. Much less latitude with a pier, particularly if it looks like...


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Guys, the real reason the fish have not been biting is... Because I haven't made it down there yet. We have five people out on my shift and a sixth that will likely go in to labor any day now. Today is my 19th consecutive day on an ambulance. I will try and make it down soon so everyone can start catching again. Haha


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

With the two shark attacks in waist high water at Oak Island, forty miles as the crow flies from Myrtle Beach, and another attack today in Florida, is that just another sign the sharks are moving closer in than ever before?Let me ask this of the pier fishermen. Does it seem like more sharks are in the water from the piers? Are they difficult to see? I just don't know. Just asking. Something really seems to be affecting the fishing. Cutbait seems to think there are too many sharks? What about the rest of you? I don't see Surfmom posting any and she posted a bunch last year. The action appears to be offshore with all of the excellent catches there. I watch the pier cam at Cherry Grove Pier often and don't see much being caught. Can anyone else join in the discussion that fishes in MB a lot or have many given up?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> With the two shark attacks in waist high water at Oak Island, forty miles as the crow flies from Myrtle Beach, and another attack today in Florida, is that just another sign the sharks are moving closer in than ever before?Let me ask this of the pier fishermen. Does it seem like more sharks are in the water from the piers? Are they difficult to see? I just don't know. Just asking. Something really seems to be affecting the fishing. Cutbait seems to think there are too many sharks? What about the rest of you? I don't see Surfmom posting any and she posted a bunch last year. The action appears to be offshore with all of the excellent catches there. I watch the pier cam at Cherry Grove Pier often and don't see much being caught. Can anyone else join in the discussion that fishes in MB a lot or have many given up?


No the fishing is actaully good right now, nice water and they are catching spanish, pompano, trout and other crap. 
Stop beating this dead horse.

Sharks are always in the waves. Always. THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN IN THE ****ING SURF.


----------



## hambone111 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just seen on local news...gonna ban shark fishing oki


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

There are not more sharks, just more media.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've always caught sharks it just nature of the beast blood in the water brings sharks I've never understood why people want to swim near a fishing pier duh


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I already have a few posts on news sites trying to educated the ignorant public..... but this is my spill

YES, there are sharks in the ocean
no shark fishing does not equal to no sharks
There are probably a group of blacktip or spinner sharks that are summer residents to each pier


----------



## Rcarbone (Aug 12, 2014)

Back to the thread...

I've been fishing the surf (don't like piers) for a little over a year since moving down to the area. Takes a bit of getting used to the flat topography but I agree with Digger, read the beach! Look for a swashbar or cut through bar and work the area. I always bring light and medium tackle and cast the suds or just past the breakers. Keep the rod in your hand and move the bait... My spike is for baiting not soaking, to me that's equivalent to going for a tan.

First post and hope I did not rabble but I always catch fish. There has been a lot of pinfish, dogfish and small whiting but some good size keeper fish mixed in as well. Overall the size is disappointing but the lines are tight!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

We did fish last week and caught 2 good Pomps and whiting. The water was clear. Fished Sunday am nothing except for a 1/2 eaten whiting left on my hook along with a baby shark (OMG PLEASE DONT TELL ANYONE I CAUGHT A BABY SHARK IN THE SURF!!!!). I always have my best luck on the incoming tide when it is before 10am or after 3-4PM.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> No the fishing is actaully good right now, nice water and they are catching spanish, pompano, trout and other crap.
> Stop beating this dead horse.
> Sharks are always in the waves. Always. THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN IN THE ****ING SURF.


Don't get irate! Just an observation! It seems from all of your recent boating reports that you have abandoned the surf and pier for the deeper water for some reason. Maybe not as many sharks?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Fishing seems pretty decent everywhere. Spanish, pomps, whiting and even tarpon on the piers. Nice keeper flounders in the inlets and creeks. Caught this fella in 2 feet of water. Stop being so pessimistic. Fishing isn't half as bad as you are thinking it is.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Don't get irate! Just an observation! It seems from all of your recent boating reports that you have abandoned the surf and pier for the deeper water for some reason. Maybe not as many sharks?


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

RJ, I'm with you. Can we PLEASE drop the whole shark thing. Anywhere there is salt water, there are sharks. So what! We catch little sharp nose all night, and go swimming in the same place the next day. It's more dangerous crossing the street on a busy night in Myrtle Beach. Lol.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nobody's fishing, their all setting around posting questions about what kind of rod and reel to buy


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahahahaha ~ ya thats right!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Rcarbone said:


> Back to the thread...
> I've been fishing the surf (don't like piers) for a little over a year since moving down to the area. Takes a bit of getting used to the flat topography but I agree with Digger, read the beach! Look for a swashbar or cut through bar and work the area. I always bring light and medium tackle and cast the suds or just past the breakers. Keep the rod in your hand and move the bait... My spike is for baiting not soaking, to me that's equivalent to going for a tan.
> First post and hope I did not rabble but I always catch fish. There has been a lot of pinfish, dogfish and small whiting but some good size keeper fish mixed in as well. Overall the size is disappointing but the lines are tight!


If you're in the city of Myrtle Beach, it's pretty hard to read anything about the topography. Can you give me a few pointers? I usually fish the drainage areas and the broken shell areas. Don't know how to read much beyond that.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Watch for waves crashing in odd spots and where the sea foam is if you see a spot that's being sucked back out faster than others try throwing out around it wait for low tide and see if any low and high spots show up I wish I could explain it better check YouTube type in how to read the surf there's a few video's on it I hope this helps alittle


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

IMO, cutbait91 is probably the most knowledgeable local on the scene about fishing in the surf.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> IMO, cutbait91 is probably the most knowledgeable local on the scene about fishing in the surf.


IMO, opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and most stink.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> IMO, opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one and most stink.


And the top local in my book, said this, "fishing on the strand turned to **** cause of the sharks and shallow water! do yourself a favor take up golfing!" which is in total agreement with my vacation experience the last two years while you say it is great. Who is right?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> And the top local in my book, said this, "fishing on the strand turned to **** cause of the sharks and shallow water! do yourself a favor take up golfing!" which is in total agreement with my vacation experience the last two years while you say it is great. Who is right?


Who said it was ever any good? Go somewhere else for your vacation then.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Who said it was ever any good? Go somewhere else for your vacation then.


It really used to be good. Since I only get to try it one week a year, it is very disappointing. Can you make any suggestions as to how I might catch something in the surf? Would appreciate any help.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary if you want to go fishing this year let me know ill be happy to take you! pier and surf is getting to hostile for my taste but you know where to find me!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

cutbait91 said:


> Gary if you want to go fishing this year let me know ill be happy to take you! pier and surf is getting to hostile for my taste but you know where to find me!


Thanks, might just take you up on that.


----------

